# Ipad et VLC



## Emmanuella (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Ipad sur lequel j'ai installé VLC afin d'éviter de convertir les fichiers en passant par iTunes. Malheureusement je ne sais pas comment faire passer les fichiers .avi de mon macbook vers l'iPad.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## oguh06 (14 Janvier 2011)

salut, 
une fois ton ipad brancher et itunes ouvert tu sélectionne ton ipad et tu va dans apps. La tu peux choisir d'installer ou supprimer des app via ton mac. Une fois dans app tu descend tout en bas et tu trouve vlc, en le sélectionnant tu peux faire ajouter des fichiers 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0X1ggm5Zq...AIfs/r0gX5Zqc12Q/s1600/VLCiPadFilesharing.JPG

sur l'image tu peux voire ou tu dois aller

au même temps je serais toi j'utiliserais plutot oPlayer car VLC est moins performant selon moi et oPlayer peut lire les fichiers srt ce qui est un vrai plus par rapport a vlc. De plus vlc n'est plus présent sur l'app store ce qui veux dire qu'il 'évoluera plus.


----------



## Emmanuella (17 Janvier 2011)

merci beaucoup, je regarde ça demain.


----------



## Cosmik (26 Juillet 2011)

oguh06 a dit:


> ...Une fois dans app tu descend tout en bas et tu trouve vlc, en le sélectionnant tu peux faire ajouter des fichiers
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0X1ggm5Zq...AIfs/r0gX5Zqc12Q/s1600/VLCiPadFilesharing.JPG
> sur l'image tu peux voire ou tu dois aller



Pour supprimer un fichier, au même endroit, sur PC tu sélectionnes le/les fichiers et tu clic simplement sur Suppr sur ton clavier. Tu confirmes et c'est fait



oguh06 a dit:


> De plus vlc n'est plus présent sur l'app store ce qui veux dire qu'il 'évoluera plus.



Faux, différentes versions de VLC sont dispo : )


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2011)

Cosmik a dit:


> Faux, différentes versions de VLC sont dispo : )



Argumente un peu, parce que là, ça sent le troll.


----------



## davidcaro2 (26 Juillet 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Argumente un peu, parce que là, ça sent le troll.




Tout simplement maintenant , il est dispo sur cydia !
Juste la manière de mettre les fichiers est différente, ça ne passe plus par iTunes


----------

